# Congrats Oregon Camper!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, he's sure to respond and when he does, he'll have hit 7000 posts!!!








edit: OK - so never mind - ruin the fun - see if we care









But Jim HAS hit 7000 and is now one the truly BIG dogs in town!!! Keep it up, guy!!! I always look forward to your wit & wisdom...just wish I could hear more of it over the tree falling out there in the woods


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

7000 Posts for Oregon Camper!!





































]







]







]







]







]


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Must have been rough winter up there!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations!









You truly are in the big leagues!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Well, he's sure to respond and when he does, he'll have hit 7000 posts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of trees falling in the woods, does Jim ever really say anything?























We love you Jim!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Speaking of trees falling in the woods, does Jim every really say anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












(get it?)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Speaking of trees falling in the woods, does Jim every really say anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












(get it?)
[/quote]


> huh? did somebody say something?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS JIM!*

*7,000 POSTS! WHOO HOO!!!*

Keep 'em coming!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Jim!!! 7,000 posts!

I don't know how you do it, but you do it GOOD!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

People, people, people, look at all the big posters - they're all from Oregon! What else do they have to do out there in the rain, except stay in the house and post on the computer - well that and . . .







Ya know, come to think of it, it's amazing Jim only has two children.

Congratulations. Keep up the good posts.

Scott


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> ...it's amazing Jim only has two children.


Well, there is that little issue of the 7,000 posts


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

7000 posts............theres nothing left to say but WOW









John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Jim on hitting the 7000 mark








Keep up the great post

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the "congrats"

It is truely amazing how fast they add up. I come to the site...read up on the new posts and adds some comments...before you know it...BAM, you have a lot of posts.

Summer is coming so that might slow me down a bit...DW won't allow me to bring a laptop camping, but then again there is NO chance I'd get any internet access anyway.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS JIM!*
> 
> *7,000 POSTS! WHOO HOO!!!*
> 
> ...


I could have not said it any louder or reder.

Way to Jim. I always enjoy reading your posts.

Thor


----------

